# Resident Evil 3 Remake



## Lorenzo 89 (26 Febbraio 2020)

Chi lo proverà? Dopo aver finito il remake del 2 con centinaia di ore di gioco, il 3 l'ho preordinato su Steam (uscirà il 3 Aprile).
Sull'account twitter di Capcom hanno detto che presto metteranno a disposizione una demo come fecero col remake del 2, nel frattempo ieri sono usciti dei video di gameplay che fanno vedere nuove cose interessanti, come la meccanica della schivata che fu presente nel vecchio RE3, nuovi nemici e il Nemesis in persona col lanciafiamme.
Il video lo metto nel secondo post.
Metto il video senza commento perchè odio le vocine idiote che coprono i suoni del gioco mentre guardo il video.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (26 Febbraio 2020)




----------



## Ringhio8 (27 Febbraio 2020)

"STARS".... "STARS"... con sto rumore di passi pesanti....che ansia  non vedo l'ora


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (24 Marzo 2020)

So che interesserà a pochi vista la situazione, ma volevo dire, a chi fosse interessato, che da qualche giorno è uscita la demo del gioco, e per me potrebbe essere un valido candidato al “goty” di questo anno. Vista anche la quarantena, dategli un’occhiata giusto per passare il tempo se volete, anche perché secondo me ne vale la pena, è ai livelli del remake del secondo dello scorso anno.


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Marzo 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> "STARS".... "STARS"... con sto rumore di passi pesanti....che ansia  non vedo l'ora



Invecchiando non riesco più a giocare con i giochi survival...troppa ansia dover scappare in continuazione


----------



## sipno (24 Marzo 2020)

Ovviamente da fan sfegatato della saga non me lo farò mancare.
Ho provato la demo e devo dire che mi è piaciuta moltissimo anche se continuo a reputare il primo Nemesis una spanna sopra.
Inoltre non mi piace per nulla come te lo ritrovi davanti in stile Spiderman... Preferivo quando sentivi sbattere la porta e ti ritrovavi un bestione che ti correva addosso... Non vorrei che la sua presenza diventasse asfissiante.
Ma ho massima fiducia in Capcom, il remake del 2 è stato un autentico capolavoro e questo sarà altrettanto.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (24 Marzo 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Ovviamente da fan sfegatato della saga non me lo farò mancare.
> Ho provato la demo e devo dire che mi è piaciuta moltissimo anche se continuo a reputare il primo Nemesis una spanna sopra.
> Inoltre non mi piace per nulla come te lo ritrovi davanti in stile Spiderman... Preferivo quando sentivi sbattere la porta e ti ritrovavi un bestione che ti correva addosso... Non vorrei che la sua presenza diventasse asfissiante.
> Ma ho massima fiducia in Capcom, il remake del 2 è stato un autentico capolavoro e questo sarà altrettanto.



Io preferisco questo Nemesis a quello originale (per estetica) e a Mr X del secondo remake, questo Nemesis è una minaccia costante mentre Mr X dopo un po' diventa più una noia che un pericolo, bastava sprintare leggermente per seminarlo.
Questo Nemesis invece è molto più difficile da seminare.
Il fatto che usi i tentacoli per svanire in stile Spider Man è un po' una forzatura, ma credo sia solo presente nella Demo.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (25 Marzo 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Invecchiando non riesco più a giocare con i giochi survival...troppa ansia dover scappare in continuazione



Non sono l'unico allora 

L'ultimo che sono riuscito a giocare è stato il primo dead space, gioco magnifico ma certe robe mi hanno fatto salire l'angoscia proprio, le munizioni veramente risicatissime unite al dover sparare a quei tentacoli del cavolo e non al corpo che era più semplice... Il dover scappare in certe sitazioni, minchia che panico. Ora come ora non riuscirei più a rigiocarci

Tempo addietro ho provato alien isolation e per quanto figo lo mollai quasi subito in prenda all'ansia.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Marzo 2020)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Non sono l'unico allora
> 
> L'ultimo che sono riuscito a giocare è stato il primo dead space, gioco magnifico ma certe robe mi hanno fatto salire l'angoscia proprio, le munizioni veramente risicatissime unite al dover sparare a quei tentacoli del cavolo e non al corpo che era più semplice... Il dover scappare in certe sitazioni, minchia che panico. Ora come ora non riuscirei più a rigiocarci
> 
> Tempo addietro ho provato alien isolation e per quanto figo lo mollai quasi subito in prenda all'ansia.



Il primo Dead Space è horror puro, per me come gioco è molto più cruento e spaventoso di questi ultimi Resident Evil.
Comunque non farti intimidire, questo terzo remake è più incentrato sull'action rispetto ai precedenti, c'è perfino il tasto per la schivata come nel gioco originale e ci sono abbastanza munizioni da completare il gioco ammazzando tutto quello che ti capita a tiro, poi salendo di difficoltà ovviamente sarà un po' diverso


----------



## sipno (1 Aprile 2020)

Ho appena letto diverse recensioni.
Purtroppo ha floppato.
Gioco con longevità bassa, hanno tolto zone che nel primo c'erano ed alcune molto importanti, pochi enigmi.

Peccato.. con il remake del 2 avevano fatto un capolavoro, qui hanno toppato.

Come ho sempre pensato il gioco doveva uscire come DLC del 2, ma presi dalla gola ne hanno fatto un titolo a parte e non ci hanno lavorato su quanto dovevano.
Il fatto stesso che all'interno regalano Resistance (la coop. multiplayer) mi puzzava.

Peccato perchè aveva tutto per venir fuori un altro capolavoro... Lo prenderò ma a prezzo intero un gioco che ha una campagna che dura 5 ore alla prima run non merita di uscire a 65 euro...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (1 Aprile 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Ho appena letto diverse recensioni.
> Purtroppo ha floppato.
> Gioco con longevità bassa, hanno tolto zone che nel primo c'erano ed alcune molto importanti, pochi enigmi.
> 
> ...



I Resident Evil sono sempre stati piuttosto corti, il remake del secondo l'ho finito in 4 ore e mezza, e il secondo scenario è praticamente uguale al primo, solo più corto visto che si iniza già dentro la stazione di polizia dopo la caduta dell'elicottero. La longevità non sta nel primo playthrough, ma nello sbloccare achievement, bonus e cimentarsi nelle speed run.
Le recensioni dei tizi che lo giocano 1 volta in modalità assisted non le tengo in considerazione, tra l'altro ho anche letto recensioni positive, tipo quella di Jim Sterling che non è certo un tizio che elargisce voti buoni a caso.


----------



## elpacoderoma (1 Aprile 2020)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


>





sipno ha scritto:


> Ho appena letto diverse recensioni.
> Purtroppo ha floppato.
> Gioco con longevità bassa, hanno tolto zone che nel primo c'erano ed alcune molto importanti, pochi enigmi.
> 
> ...



Sto aspettando di trovare qualche buon offerta usata per il remake del 2, per il 3 c'è tempo 
Ho giocato entrambi su psx e sono anchio fan sfegatato, mi aspetto tanto da entrambi, spero le tue parole non siano verificate.+
Ho provato la demo di RE2 Remake e non vedo l' ora.


----------



## sipno (1 Aprile 2020)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> I Resident Evil sono sempre stati piuttosto corti, il remake del secondo l'ho finito in 4 ore e mezza, e il secondo scenario è praticamente uguale al primo, solo più corto visto che si iniza già dentro la stazione di polizia dopo la caduta dell'elicottero. La longevità non sta nel primo playthrough, ma nello sbloccare achievement, bonus e cimentarsi nelle speed run.
> Le recensioni dei tizi che lo giocano 1 volta in modalità assisted non le tengo in considerazione, tra l'altro ho anche letto recensioni positive, tipo quella di Jim Sterling che non è certo un tizio che elargisce voti buoni a caso.



É tutto rapportato...
Se il 2 lo finisci in 4 ore questo lo fai in 3.
Ma poi ci sono pochissimi enigmi.
Nemesis lo vedi all'inizio e poi per gran parte del gioco non lo vedi più.
Hanno eliminato zone importantissime.
Se permetti un po' deluso lo sono.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (1 Aprile 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> É tutto rapportato...
> Se il 2 lo finisci in 4 ore questo lo fai in 3.
> Ma poi ci sono pochissimi enigmi.
> Nemesis lo vedi all'inizio e poi per gran parte del gioco non lo vedi più.
> ...



Boh vedremo, l'unica cosa che so è che lo giocherò a palla come il remake del due sbloccando tutto lo sbloccabile coi relativi achievements, col remake del 2 ho 230 ore di gioco, mi aspetto lo stesso con questo, per non parlare di Project Resistance.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Aprile 2020)

Io sono un grandissimo fan della saga dal 1998, ma sinceramente quello che sto leggendo tra recensioni e commenti mi sta deludendo molto. Alcune scelte sono incomprensibili.
Lo giocherò sicuramente ma preferisco aspettare un calo di prezzo.


----------



## sipno (1 Aprile 2020)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Boh vedremo, l'unica cosa che so è che lo giocherò a palla come il remake del due sbloccando tutto lo sbloccabile coi relativi achievements, col remake del 2 ho 230 ore di gioco, mi aspetto lo stesso con questo, per non parlare di Project Resistance.



Farò lo stesso ma non credo giocherò Resistance


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (4 Aprile 2020)

Ho finito il gioco con la difficoltà Standard in 7 ore e 20 minuti con una C, ho esplorato tutto l'esplorabile leggendo ogni nota che trovavo, non è poi tanto più corto del secondo remake, inoltre quando si finisce il gioco si sblocca il negozio con cui spendere i punti guadagnati completando le varie sfide nella modalità storia, ho sbloccato la pistola con munizioni infinite per adesso.
Il mio voto è un solido 8,5/10, mi sono divertito tantissimo e non vedo l'ora di sbloccare tutto lo sbloccabile, sono contento di non essermi fatto influenzare da alcune recensioni, la gente di solito si comporta come un gregge che segue il pastore (recensore in questo caso), se il pastore dice che il gioco non gli è piaciuto o che non sia un gioco da 8 o 9, allora automaticamente anche le pecore dicono che il gioco non sia bello pur non avendolo provato.

I pro:

-RE engine e comparto tecnico e grafico coi fiocchi, spero gli altri giochi della serie sfruttino appieno questo engine.
-Jill Valentine è fatta benissimo, super cazzuta come in Resident Evil 1 ma in HD, anche Carlos mi è piaciuto.
-Nemesis non ti segue costantemente come Mr X nel dipartimento di polizia nel secondo remake, dopo diversi playthrough Mr X diventava abbastanza monotono ed era molto facile da seminare, risultando alla lunga soltanto noioso, gli incontri col Nemesis sono invece scriptati e la sua caratterizzazione e le fasi evolutive successive sono estremamente ben fatte, i combattimenti contro di lui li ho adorati.
-Il comparto audio è ottimo e in alcuni tratti si possono risentire le musiche del RE3 originale.
-Gli hunter β e Γ sono tanta roba.
-L'ospedale, la mia location preferita del gioco, sembra proprio uscito da un film dell'orrore.
-Il negozio con i relativi bonus da sbloccare completando le challenge nella modalità storia.
-L'UBCS coi vari Mikail, Tyrell e Nicholai, mi sono piaciuti tutti.

I contro:

-Non è un vero e proprio contro, visto che è una prerogativa dei RE l'essere piuttosto corti (tranne il 6), però al momento non ci sono le modalità che c'erano nel 2, come la fuga di Hunk o il dlc Ghost Survivors, spero che Capcom introduca nuovi dlc a lungo andare aggiungendo altra roba interessante.
-Non mi è piaciuto il fatto che gli zombie siano praticamente identici al remake del secondo, avrei gradito un'ulteriore aggiunta di modelli tanto per variare.
-L'assenza della clock tower e la poca presenza degli enigmi, gli unici enigmi significativi che mi vengono in mente su due piedi sono due in tutto il playthrough.
-Avrei preferito che fosse Jill ad essere giocabile nella parte del dipartimento di polizia e non Carlos, sarebbe stato più interessante dal punto di vista della narrativa.

Punto interrogativo è Project Resistance, a causa della quarantena ho internet in panne e non posso giocarci in maniera decente, quindi mi astengo nel dare giudizi.


----------

